# Help: Where to Buy Glass Cigar Tubes



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I've seen a few people on here laser engrave some cigars with a child's name and it got me thinking. I am planning on buying 2 My Father cigars and engraving both of my daughter's names and birthdays on to them for a display in my office. I would like to put them inside of glass tubes and have a wooden stand made for them.

I have everything figured out except for where to buy glass tubes. I will never smoke these cigars so I do not care about humidity levels or anything like that. I've searched Google and I keep finding the humidification tubes.

Any help would be appreciated. :beerchug:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ebay, just make sure the cigar will fit. There are all different types available.

This is a bit expensive but you can engrave it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-See-Thru-Stainless-Steel-and-Acrylic-Cigar-Tube-/150654117088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2313af64e0


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Just a thought, but maybe you could find some old vaccum tubes from amps or TVs or something and seal them up with wax or cork or something after the cigar is inside.

not sure if that would be cheaper or not.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

gah! just threw away a couple dozen...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I have 3 or 4 as well, do you know the length and RG of the cigar?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

try this.
Glass Cigar Tube with Screw Cap


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I think I have 3 or 4 as well, do you know the length and RG of the cigar?


I have a few also. If you want them, they're yours.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I think I have 3 or 4 as well, do you know the length and RG of the cigar?





Casey Jones said:


> I have a few also. If you want them, they're yours.


Gentlemen, that would be great! I'd pay you something for them. For engraving purposes, I'm looking at the My Father No. 2 (5.2x54) since it is the biggest RG they have in that line.

Let me know if they would fit. I'd much rather give a BOTL my money instead of eBay.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just to let you know, a short cigar like that will be hard to engrave. Those cigars have big bands and in order to get the names and birthdays on them, they will have to engrave it really small. You might be better off with the longer sticks.....


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> Gentlemen, that would be great! I'd pay you something for them. For engraving purposes, I'm looking at the My Father No. 2 (5.2x54) since it is the biggest RG they have in that line.
> 
> Let me know if they would fit. I'd much rather give a BOTL my money instead of eBay.
> 
> Thanks again guys!!


the tubes I have are from a 5.5x50. I tried to test fit a 54rg in there and it wont fit. You're welcome to them anyway in case you go with a different cigar. I dont want anything for them. PM me your address if you'd like them.

oh and I have 4 of them.


----------



## totti 10 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im strongly against this idea
It is not a good idea to tempt yourself
with 2 sticks of cigars everyday, especially during working hours
bad idea


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Herf Tube Crystal Clear Pocket Humidor - Cigar Solutions, Inc Will hold 52rg and is completely clear.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brandon I will check tomorrow morning when I can get to the coolers.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

7 Sizes of Glass Test Tubes (21 total) w Stoppers Sample Pack

Long Glass Test Tubes for Sale: Liquids, Spices, Incense, Candy.

Amazon.com: 10 Pack - 6-inch, 16x150mm Glass Test Tubes with Cork Stoppers: Industrial & Scientific

I dont know if any of these will work but it might get you pointed in the right direction


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the help fellas. I'm going to try a few different ideas that you all recommended. Thanks again!


----------

